# BOWTECH Acquires Crossbow Manufacturer Excalibur Crossbow Inc.



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

From what I have heard it is Not Bowtech per say that bought Excalibur----it was the parent company that owns Bowtech that bought them. The parent company owns many other venues in archery besides Bowtech. What I was told is they kind of said/implied it wrong at ATA.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

this is great news, hopefully with Bowtech's R&D department and Excalibur's knowledge in recurve crossbows we will see an ultra light ultra small ultra fast recurve type crossbow. Excalibur does their limb from start to finish in house. MOST everyone else buys blanks from a glass company and starts there.

Maybe Bowtech can help them produce some new high efficient limb...

AND Dale your Arguing semantics. Bowtech being the largest company that outdoor group owns, whenever they buy a company it will be assumed it is Bowtech buying it. I would expect Bowtech (Outdoor Group) to eventually to buy more companies to round out their profile and offer a one stop type buying experience. It was pretty hard not to assume it was Bowtech seeing how there were posters at the ATA show blasting the fact that Bowtech Bought them.

Dale do you not go to the ATA show?


----------



## bownutt2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Excalibur was acquired by Bow Tech's holding company to increase branding and efficiencies within Bow Tech. It's no secret that BT has had issues with the quality in their crossbow sector, a sector that is rapidly growing nationally. This is becoming common as the industry consolidates. Let's hope this is a positive move for the industry and sport. 

Best of luck and good shootin'.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

bownutt2 said:


> Excalibur was acquired by Bow Tech's holding company to increase branding and efficiencies within Bow Tech. It's no secret that BT has had issues with the quality in their crossbow sector, a sector that is rapidly growing nationally. This is becoming common as the industry consolidates. Let's hope this is a positive move for the industry and sport.
> 
> Best of luck and good shootin'.


Exactly.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

To further my point it was always assumed Savage Owned bowtech. It was the same deal, The same outdoor group owned both companies. They sold savage but not Bowtech.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Who is the new owner of Bowtech now ? Did they sell out again ?


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

boarman1 said:


> Who is the new owner of Bowtech now ? Did they sell out again ?


I think Savage still owns them or who ever owns Savage.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Dale_B1 said:


> I think Savage still owns them or who ever owns Savage.


The outdoor group that owns Bowtech sold Savage. Bowtech was and is a stand alone company. Savage never owned Bowtech....


----------

